# Birthday cake help



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Cherry liqueur or brandy wouldn't work?? From a non baker.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't see why that wouldn't work. Frozen are usually fresh that's been frozen and cooking fresh ones would release the juices so can't see why cooking frozen wouldn't have the same result.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Look for a recipe that uses fresh cherries, Many cooks cook from scratch. Or heat some cherries in water until you get a syrup. If the can has sugar, normally, then add sugar to get an approximated taste and thickness.



Canning usually involves high heat & so makes a syrup.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Weird how ordinary things aren’t available. If social distancing wasn’t in effect i could easy drive to some bigger stores. 

Actually this cake has Kirsch a cherry liquor. I may add some. 

At least daughter is an adult. A sweet little girl on TV asked if she would still be 6 since she couldn’t have a party. 

Nothing to lose by trying. 


Thanks


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Same cake 2 yrs ago. 
Extra cherries dipped in thicken sauce on top. whip cream frosting with bit of powder sugar to stabilize it an sides coated with grated chocolate.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Same cake 2 yrs ago.
> Extra cherries dipped in thicken sauce on top. whip cream frosting with bit of powder sugar to stabilize it an sides coated with grated chocolate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 592603


I can send you my address:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Weird how ordinary things aren’t available. If social distancing wasn’t in effect i could easy drive to some bigger stores.



Do they actually say you can't drive?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, no we can drive but with quarantining at home I don’t want to go into stores unless “essential “. (Key word used now)

Surprised the stores always have holiday candy leftover and half price the day after. Not this time. Told daughter to pick up 2 bags jellybeans for neighbor kids. Store said they ran out days ago.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Add cornstarch and sugar to the cherries and cook them. It will make pie filling. From my wife, I always hurt myself if I try to use the kitchen.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Today’s the birthday. Yesterday we watched the Great British Baking show which had a segment featuring black forest cakes. So now she decided she wants to put the cake together. I’ve already baked the chocolate layers. The only problem with this is we don’t work well together in the kitchen because she’s bossy! :wink2:

Yesterday she graded a giant chocolate bar in her food processor. She thought it would be a quicker than me grading it by hand on my old box cutter (which always had excellent results).

There were two problems. She froze the chocolate bar but she realized afterwards she ran the motor longer than the recommended time. Plus the chocolate bar got warm and some of it clumped together so the side of the cake won’t have the nice dusting of chocolate. but oh well. I was suppose to use a block of cooking chocolate but not an ‘essential’ trip to the store. 

We got a hint from the GBB show. If the “jam” for the filling doesn’t turn out we will use chocolate frosting and add cherries to it. 

The jam can be tricky. I put a thick layer on and if its too soft it squishes out. If its too firm it doesn’t taste right.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No cake yet but sparkling wine which we bought for the color.....and a leftover marshmallow bunny.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Number of candles only meant...thats all we had.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Another hint I learned from the GBB show was to use a pastry brush to spread the Kirsch on the cake layers instead of drizzling it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Pictures like that are just mean.


----------

